# Another Paragon



## caiofilipini (Oct 28, 2021)

I've been meaning to try this for a while, so I finally got around to it: another Paragon build, this time without the charge pump and using carbon comp resistors in the signal path like the original. I had some of those Panasonic film caps at hand, so I threw those in there too. 1S1588 and BA282 diodes.

Went with a blackout kind of vibe on a Gørva S90 enclosure and black MXR-style knobs.

The veredict? Add me to the list of folks who prefer this one at 9V. I tweaked the presence trimmers based on how they sounded stacked with the tone knob at noon on both sides. I'm very happy with how it sounds! It's a lot closer to the one original KoT I got the chance to play recently.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 28, 2021)

Great build!

I did the Paragon Mini so I was not aware the big boy had a charge pump.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 28, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Great build!



Thank you!


----------



## TheSin (Oct 29, 2021)

Another clean build!


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 29, 2021)

TheSin said:


> Another clean build!


Thanks!


----------



## giovanni (Oct 30, 2021)

Got a board for this. Still haven’t got any components though. Can’t wait to build it!


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 30, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Got a board for this. Still haven’t got any components though. Can’t wait to build it!


It's a great pedal! I'll keep an eye out for your build report.


----------



## giovanni (Oct 30, 2021)

Coming soon in 2023!  I have so many builds to finish!


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 30, 2021)

Inspired by this build thread, I stacked my Kliche Mini into my Paragon Mini tonight. Great tones!


----------



## fig (Oct 30, 2021)

Beautiful Caio.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 30, 2021)

fig said:


> Beautiful Caio.



Thank you, Tim!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2021)

> ''Add me to the list of folks who prefer this one at 9V''


Newbie here, do you mean...
1. Having it as it is intended by pedalpcb, feeding it 9v with the internal 9v to18v pump?
or
2. Getting hid of the internal 9v to 18v pump and running the whole circuit at 9v?


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 19, 2021)

Ariel said:


> Newbie here, do you mean...
> 1. Having it as it is intended by pedalpcb, feeding it 9v with the internal 9v to18v pump?
> or
> 2. Getting hid of the internal 9v to 18v pump and running the whole circuit at 9v?



Numero dos.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Numero dos.


Cool, In this case, would you be kind to do a step-by-step guide towards how to do it? *explain it like i'm five* please.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 19, 2021)

Ariel said:


> Cool, In this case, would you be kind to do a step-by-step guide towards how to do it? *explain it like i'm five* please.



I have a Paragon Mini so I’m not the best authority on this but I imagine you jump Pin 1 and 8 on the Charge Pump pads and remove C22.


----------



## caiofilipini (Nov 19, 2021)

This is it:





__





						Paragon (KoT)
					

There are four toggle switches on case (instead of DIP s/w on PCB). Using carbon film resistors and carbon composition resistors like an original KoT.  MSPA18 transistor's emitter-base was used for MA856 diode and it sounds really good !  I don't need 18V so charge pump IC isn't on PCB.




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




That, plus leaving the charge pump out completely.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 4, 2022)

Is there a guide on which components to remove and which jumpers to add (if any) when removing the charge pump? My power adapter has 18V outputs and I'd rather avoid the noise risk associated with the charge pump.

Edit: if not, maybe that's something that can added to the build doc @PedalPCB?


----------



## caiofilipini (Jan 4, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Is there a guide on which components to remove and which jumpers to add (if any) when removing the charge pump? My power adapter has 18V outputs and I'd rather avoid the noise risk associated with the charge pump.



The post I referenced earlier has everything, I used that one as reference, then double checked against the KoT schematic that's been traced by the community, it checks out:





__





						Paragon (KoT)
					

There are four toggle switches on case (instead of DIP s/w on PCB). Using carbon film resistors and carbon composition resistors like an original KoT.  MSPA18 transistor's emitter-base was used for MA856 diode and it sounds really good !  I don't need 18V so charge pump IC isn't on PCB.




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




For the record:

Bump C10 and C11 up to 100uF
Omit the charge pump, C21 and C22
Jumper D14 and D15


----------



## giovanni (Jan 4, 2022)

Not sure why my "like" above is showing up with the eye roll emoji. Is it just me?


----------



## caiofilipini (Jan 4, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Not sure why my "like" above is showing up with the eye roll emoji. Is it just me?


I was seeing the same thing, then I cleared my browser's cache and it fixed it.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 4, 2022)

Weird. It does look normal on my phone.


----------

